# All Wall or CSR discount



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Is there a discount for drywall talk members?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes Terrance, when I called All Wall and asked, they gave me a 10% discount for being a member of DWT. 
Happy shopping! :thumbsup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that CSR still offers a DWT discount. And being Canadian you won't get killed on the exchange rate.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

CSR just give brad a shout and he wont let you down.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what is the promo code ?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Promo code : bob the fixer J/k

Just mention drywall talk


----------

